# Hearing of a fire on TOR at Irving Shipyards 21/22 Apr 2016



## jollyjacktar (22 Apr 2016)

I'm hearing here that at Irving, quality is job 1 once more.  Reports of a fire in one of the engine spaces and lots of headaches as a result.   :facepalm:


----------



## fireman1867 (22 Apr 2016)

http://blog.halifaxshippingnews.ca/2016/04/fire-aboard-hmcs-toronto-at-isi.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Apr 2016)

I've seen the photo.  A locker in 6 mess was involved, looks like cabling behind it.  Not as bad as I was first hearing.  Lucky break overall.


----------

